# What antidepressant for IBS-D?????



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Which antidepressant is good for IBS-D.I feel my Effexor is pooping out on me.Getting D again.Get shaky then warm nervous then I have diarrhea.Anyone Else?Vamplady


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I take Cymbalta and it seems to help me.


----------



## 22289 (May 6, 2005)

I take Lexapro & really love it! I have had no side effects since the first few days and the IBS-D associated with anxiety has gotten so much better. I take 10mg 1 time per day.


----------

